# Clavier bootcamp touches fonctions non disponible



## kevinevic (15 Mai 2020)

Bonjour à tous(tes),
J’ai un iMac 5k de 2017 avec Windows 10 v1909 d’installé.
Les pilotes bootcamp 6.1.10 sont à jour, cependant je n’ai pas la possibilité d’utiliser les touches de volume luminosité etc de mon clavier.
De même, je n’ai pas dans le « bootcamp control panel » d’onglet clavier.
Ce clavier est un « type » mac de chez mobility lab et non un officiel Apple.
J’ai essayé une désinstallation du clavier dans gestionnaire de périphériques puis installation depuis le dossier driver de bootcamp sans succès.
Si par hasard qqn a déjà rencontré le pb ou aurait une idée je suis preneur.
Cordialement


----------



## RubenF (15 Mai 2020)

Essaie de réinstaller les pilotes bootcamp


----------



## kevinevic (15 Mai 2020)

RubenF a dit:


> Essaie de réinstaller les pilotes bootcamp


Déjà fait, plusieurs versions testées


----------

